# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  "Never Say Never" + twerking dance sexual robot “Twerk-Bot 1.0”, Basement Jaxx ft. ETML, Saman Kesh, 2014, USA, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Writer and Director - Saman Kesh

basementjaxx.com

youtube.com/BasementJaxxOnVEVO

facebook.com/BasementJaxx

twitter.com/TheBasementJaxx

"Never Say Never" on Wikipedia

Twerking on Wikipedia

"Watch Basement Jaxx Build the Ultimate Twerking Robot in ‘Never Say Never’ Video"
July 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Basement Jaxx - Never Say Never ft. ETML 

Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

How to Twerk | Club Dance Moves 

Published on Dec 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Blonde Girl Surprises Crowd With Miley Cyrus Twerk At Booty Shaking Contest! 

Published on Jul 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

NEW twerk choreo by DHQ Fraules - Travis Porter "Bring it back" 

 Published on May 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

asement Jaxx // Never Say Never
July 21, 2014




> Twerkbot is a bi-pedal wonder created to save mankind from losing touch with the art of dance. Using various sensory stimuli & JAXX patented buttocks technology, it mimics any form of lower body movement at near flawless accuracy. Whether its functions serve as a faithful instructor or a dance floor companion, one thing is certain...the Twerkbot will bring dance back to mankind.

----------


## Airicist

Twerkbot9000 

Published on Nov 1, 2017




> -Twerkbot9000 - Exclusive
> -A ThinkGeek creation & exclusive
> -DIY kit to make a robot that does exactly what you think it will do
> -212 laser cut pieces
> -Motor driven
> -Materials: Plywood
> -Batteries: 2x AAA (not included)
> -Dimensions: 8 1/4" x 4 3/4" x 4" assembled
> -Includes: 212 laser cut pieces in 6 sheets, a cell box (for batteries), a motor, glue, 2 shaft sleeves, a plastic gear, and a tiny screwdriver
> ...

----------

